
The United States of Franchising - samclemens
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2020/02/the-united-states-of-franchising/606151/
======
c0restraint
> Dozens of franchisees lost their life savings. Others reportedly filed for
> bankruptcy. The company’s new CEO, Michel Buchbut, admitted mistakes but
> defended the company to Restaurant Business, saying, “I cannot call it a
> Ponzi … It was not exactly a Ponzi.”

Not exactly, huh? I’m going to be very interested to read the report when the
FTC completes their investigation (assuming they follow Senator Feinstein’s
request)

------
Terr_
The headline makes me think of "Snow Crash", where the franchise-ization of...
well, just about everything in America was pervasive and tragicomic.

~~~
hatenberg
About to say that. The book more and more looks like a prophecy

------
aussiegreenie
Australia is the largest buyers of franchises per capita in the world. All of
the systems are broken even McDonalds and KFC. Buying a franchise for $1
million only to work 60-70 hours a week and earn less than your 15 yr old
workers.

------
gpu_explorer
Why was my remark flagged? It only says that Burgerim in Los Angeles tastes
good, which is true. And the family which owns this is also very nice people.

